
The Most Dangerous Stuff in the Universe – Strange Stars Explained - HNLurker2
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=p_8yK2kmxoo
======
gus_massa
The presentation is nice, most of the parts are true, but the core part of the
argument is dubious, closer to crackpotology than to science.

* _The environment in the core of a neutros star is weird._ : Yes

* _There may be strange matter in the core of a neutron star(i.e. matter with a lot of strange quarks)._ : Looks like a posible assumptions. It make sense to avoid the Pauli exclusion principle transforming some down quarks to strange quarks.

* _Strange matter is stable outside the core of a neutron star._ : Very dubious. The calculation with quarks are very difficult, borderline imposible. We barely can calculate some properties of a proton or neutron or other particles with 2 or 3 quarks. I strongly think that without the high pressure it decays to normal matter.

* _Strange matter is contagious and will convert normal matter to strange matter._ : Very dubious, as before.

* _Does saying "But then again, may be not." at 6:23 allows you to present a very dubious theory like settle science in an alarmist video?_: No. It's important to distinguish clearly what parts have a overwhelming experimental and theoretical result, and what parts are almost baseless speculations. Mixing them is bad for science popularization.

~~~
nikonyrh
As a person with at least basic knowledge of physics and computer simulations
I find it odd that even basic atoms are so difficult to simulate. Maybe this
just shows my ignorace on the topic :)

~~~
gus_massa
If you want to simulate an Hydrogen atom (assuming that the proton is a single
particle), it's not so difficult. There is a proton, an electron, and they
have electromagnetic charge that is quite weak, so you only have to consider a
few photons that travel between the proton and the electron. Also, the photon
don't have charge, so one photon don't interact with other photons. (There are
some small corrections here and there ...)

To simulate the inner part of a proton or a neutron, you have to consider the
tree quarks. The quarks have color, that is unrelated to the usual color, it's
just the name of the "charge" of the strong force. Instead of photons, they
interact with gluons. But gluons have color, they are "charged", so you now
must consider not only the quark-quark interactions, but also the gluon-quark
interactions, and the gluon-gluon interactions. All these interactions use
more gluons. And the strong force is strong, so there is a lot of energy
floating around, that can create pair of virtual quarks and antiquarks. And
now you have to add the interaction of the virtual quarks, that creates a soup
of more gluons and more virtual quarks. And the strong force is strong, so all
this soup of interaction has big affect, it's not a small correction to the
easy model.

Some data:

* IIRC In a fast moving proton/neutron, half of the energy and momentum is carried by the quarks (real or virtual) and half by the gluons

* IIRC the three original quarks only are 10% of the mass of the proton/neutron.

I couldn't find a good link, but at least you can start with
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strong_interaction](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strong_interaction)

------
PaulHoule
Isn't that how league of legends works?

~~~
HNLurker2
Care to elaborate? Never played such games (or any lol)

~~~
PaulHoule
League of Legends produces a data stream that can be replayed later on. You
can save the record of your game and look at it later, share it with people,
etc.

